# Rubik's WCA European Championships 2022



## gsingh (Jul 15, 2022)

Didn't see a discussion thread for Euro's (there was one for NAC) so i just made one.






Rubik's WCA European Championship 2022 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 15, 2022)

Why is Max (Park) on the competitor list but he doesn't have any results?


----------



## Timona (Jul 15, 2022)

He probably signed up and coulnd't attend, just like NACs


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 15, 2022)

Did he get covid? Or was it other reasons?


----------



## Timona (Jul 15, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Did he get covid? Or was it other reasons?


Personal.


----------



## hyn (Jul 15, 2022)

That's like 18 RS3Ms that he paid for nothing


----------



## UncleFrank (Jul 15, 2022)

Max registered for but didn't show up for last week's North American Championship, either. The day before NAC, he posted on IG @MaxFast23 - "Unfortunately, I won't be able to attend some major comps this month due to personal issues."


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 15, 2022)

Poor max, I wish him the best


----------



## J41 (Jul 16, 2022)

Tymon 3.97 single. Very nice.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 16, 2022)

Wow! Unbelievable!
Also, someone beat Zayn in Skewb in R1??????????


----------



## yCArp (Jul 16, 2022)

The sadder part is Carter getting 9th in R1 with a counting 4


----------



## any name you wish (Jul 17, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Wow! Unbelievable!
> Also, someone beat Zayn in Skewb in R1??????????


Skewb isn't 7x7. Even if he was miles ahead of everyone else, he would still lose a round every now and then, like 2x2 where he is miles ahead of everyone else, like the five rounds he has lost in the past year, as opposed to the 9 skewb rounds he's lost in the past year.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 17, 2022)

J41 said:


> Tymon 3.97 single. Very nice.


First sub-4 caught on cam.


baseballjello67 said:


> Wow! Unbelievable!
> Also, someone beat Zayn in Skewb in R1??????????


Even though Zayn is the best at 2x2 and skewb, he still might mess up sometimes. Of course this doesn't happen very often, but it still happens from time to time.


----------



## J41 (Jul 17, 2022)

Think Tymon could have got WR average in the third round with a round-best fifth solve (could be wrong if my maths is out). Just missed it. Great average (5.16), though.


----------



## gsingh (Jul 17, 2022)

Tymon is european champion! Patrick did get a better average but he wasn't eligible


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 17, 2022)

and Max Siauw was 3rd


----------



## pjk (Jul 18, 2022)

Congrats Tymon on the sub-4 and congrats Patrick on the win.

Results posted here: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/Euro2022

Reposting this from reddit:

European Championship 2022, Thurs-Sun, July 14-17
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/Euro2022
https://wca2022.eu

WCA is livestreaming on Youtube and Twitch, with live commentary -
begins 9am Central European Summer Time (Denmark), 3am Eastern Daylight Time (US)
https://www.youtube.com/c/WorldCubeAssociationOfficial/videos







World Records

Ø



4 Continent Records
[European Continent Record] 3x3 - WR3 - 3.97 single by Tymon Kolasiński

[European Continent Record] 7x7 - WR2 - 1:57.14 avg by Tymon Kolasiński

[European Continent Record] Square-1 - WR6 - 6.33 avg by Michał Krasowski

[European Continent Record] 4BLD - WR4 - 1:31.40 single by Daniel Wallin




103 National Records



Day 1

[France National Record] 6x6 - 1:35.73 avg by Abdelhak Kaddour

[Netherlands National Record] 6x6 - 1:22.91 single by Mats Valk

[Norway National Record] 6x6 - 1:38.52 by Celine Tran

2x[Switzerland National Record] 6x6 - 1:40.08 avg & 1:32.05 single by Alwin Rölz

2x[Cyprus National Record] 6x6 - 2:26.62 avg & 2:16.17 single by Michael Eleftheriades

[Switzerland National Record] 7x7 - 2:27.46 avg by Alwin Rölz

[Norway National Record] 7x7 - 2:32.85 avg by Celine Tran

[Denmark National Record] 7x7 - 2:12.83 single by Martin Vædele Egdal

2x[Cyprus National Record] 7x7 - 4:15.05 avg & 3:57.18 single by Michael Eleftheriades

[Spain National Record] Clock - 4.86 avg by Jaime Calzado Gomez

[Estonia National Record] Clock - 4.96 single by Oliver Pällo

[Lithuania National Record] Clock - 6.91 avg by Vilius Ribinskas

2x[Romania National Record] Clock - 8.90 avg and 7.53 single by Ianis Costin Chele

[UK National Record] Megaminx - 30.11 single by Sean Moran

[Israel National Record] Megaminx - 43.96 avg by Ben Baron

[Norway National Record] Megaminx - 45.69 avg by Håkon Fredriksen

2x[Latvia National Record] Megaminx - 47.14 avg & 42.15 single by Rūdolfs Vīnkalns

[Slovakia National Record] Megaminx - 43.41 single by Jakub Drobný

2x[Cyprus National Record] Megaminx - 1:14.33 avg & 58.55 single by Michael Eleftheriades

2x[Italy National Record] Square-1 - 6.44 avg & 5.31 single by Alessandro Ricci

[Hungary National Record] Square-1 - 9.27 avg by Szabolcs Szántai

[Lithuania National Record] Square-1 - 7.71 single by Naglis Peciulis

[Israel National Record] Square-1 - 8.87 single by Ben Baron

2x[Switzerland National Record] Square-1 - 8.73 avg & 7.44 single by Laura Mellier

[Poland National Record] FMC - 22.67 avg by Cyprian Kalbarczyk

[Germany National Record] 4BLD - 4:09.21 avg by Jonathan Blöcher




Day 2

[Netherlands National Record] 4x4 - 20.30 single by Mats Valk

2x[Switzerland National Record] 4x4 - 27.63 avg & 22.27 single by Richard Delacoste

[Iceland National Record] 4x4 - 39.28 avg by Óskar Pétursson

[UK National Record] 5x5 - 52.35 avg by Eli Jay

2x[Norway National Record] 5x5 - 52.84 avg & 48.38 single by Celine Tran

[Kosovo National Record] 5x5 - 1:03.46 avg by Lir Ukaj

[Cyprus National Record] 5x5 - 1:16.30 single by Michael Eleftheriades

2x[Finland National Record] Pyraminx - 2.43 avg & 1.55 single by Kasper Pasanen

[Estonia National Record] Pyraminx - 1.80 single by Remo Pihel

[Lithuania National Record] Pyraminx - 4.05 avg by Mikas Motiejuitis

[Germany National Record] Megaminx - 35.91 avg by Kevin Gerhardt

2x[Denmark National Record] Megaminx - 38.28 avg & 34.71 single by Martin Vædele Egdal

[Hungary National Record] Megaminx - 34.37 single by Gergely Novotni

[Norway National Record] Megaminx - 44.72 avg by Håkon Fredriksen

[Israel National Record] Megaminx - 39.95 single by Ben Baron

[Slovakia National Record] Megaminx - 47.82 avg by Jakub Drobný

[Belgium National Record] Megaminx - 51.59 single by Nicolas Vansteen

[Cyprus National Record] Skewb - 6.31 avg by Michael Eleftheriades

[Netherlands National Record] 3BLD - 30.70 avg by Olivier Vos

[Ireland National Record] 3BLD - 47.28 avg by Tao Yu (喻韬)

[Denmark National Record] 5BLD - 5:34.28 single by Martin Vædele Egdal




Day 3

[Austria National Record] 2x2 - 2.27 avg by Simon Praschl

[Cyprus National Record] 2x2 - 3.06 avg by Michael Eleftheriades

[Iceland National Record] 3x3 - 7.21 single by Óskar Pétursson

[Switzerland National Record] 4x4 - 27.11 avg by Richard Delacoste

[Denmark National Record 4x4 - 28.94 avg by Martin Vædele Egdal

[Lithuania National Record] 4x4 - 31.08 avg by Naglis Peciulis

[Kosovo National Record] 4x4 - 31.16 avg by Lir Ukaj

[Spain National Record] 5x5 - 50.66 avg by Eder Olivencia Gonzalez

[UK National Record] 5x5 - 51.05 avg by Eli Jay

[Israel National Record] 5x5 - 48.01 single by Ben Baron

[Kosovo National Record] 5x5 - 55.36 single by Lir Ukaj

2x[Norway National Record] 6x6 - 1:33.46 avg & 1:28.49 single by Celine Tran

[Switzerland National Record] 6x6 - 1:37.26 avg by Richard Delacoste

[Spain National Record] 6x6 - 1:37.97 single by Eder Olivencia Gonzalez

[Poland National Record] 7x7 - 1:51.13 single by Tymon Kolasiński

[Ireland National Record] 7x7 - 1:53.89 single by Ciarán Beahan

2x[Switzerland National Record] 7x7 - 2:20.42 avg & 2:13.61 single by Richard Delacoste

2x[Norway National Record] 7x7 - 2:24.25 avg & 2:18.96 single by Celine Tran

[UK National Record] 7x7 - 2:18.42 single by Eli Jay

[Netherlands National Record] 7x7 - 2:32.14 single by Mats Valk

[Finland National Record] OH - 10.92 avg by Viljo Elo

[Israel National Record] OH - 11.87 avg by Ben Baron

[Ireland National Record] OH - 12.35 avg by Tao Yu (喻韬)

[Iceland National Record] OH - 16.80 avg by Óskar Pétursson

[Hungary National Record] Skewb - 3.19 avg by Bence Kiácz

[Sweden National Record] 3BLD - 17.06 single by Jakob Gunnarsson




Day 4

2x[Switzerland National Record] 3x3 - 6.70 avg & 5.44 single by Richard Delacoste 2nd round

[Switzerland National Record] 3x3 - 4.63 single by Richard Delacoste 3rd round

[Sweden National Record] 3x3 - 5.47 single by Alexander Tosting

[Iceland National Record] 3x3 - 6.29 single by Óskar Pétursson

[Netherlands National Record] 5x5 - 49.81 avg by Mats Valk

[Norway National Record] 5x5 - 52.33 avg by Celine Tran

[German National Record] OH - 11.91 avg by Magnus Lensch

[Ireland National Record] OH - 10.46 single by Ciarán Beahan

[UK National Record] OH - 7.15 single by Louis de Mendonça

[Hungary National Record] OH - 10.61 avg by Ábris Galler

[Spain National Record] Megaminx - 42.93 avg by Eder Olivencia Gonzalez

[Israel National Record] Megaminx - 37.65 single by Ben Baron

[Norway National Record] Megaminx - 34.23 single by Celine Tran

[Netherlands National Record] Square-1 - 7.67 avg by Tijmen van der Ree







Day 1 - 1 CR & 34 NRs
Day 2 - 25 NRs
Day 3 - 2 CRs & 29 NRs
Day 4 - 1 CR & 15 NRs

Total - 4 CRs & 103 NRs


----------

